# Bandsaw blade for oak?



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I tried cutting a 3/4" oak dowel with my "new" band saw today, and it scorched the oak. It is actually an old BS, but it is new to me.

What did I do wrong ... move the oak too slow or too fast? Or might it mean the blade is no longer sharp and needs to be replaced? Or might it just be the wrong kind of blade for hard woods?

What kind of BS blade is correct for hard woods?

As far as I can tell, the blade that is in there is either a 3/8" or 1/2" blade (do you include the depth of the teeth when measuring it?), and I have no idea how long it has been in there, probably a while.


----------



## jsears (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe all of the above. But if speed is the problem, it's probably because you were moving it too slow and heat was building, causing it to burn the wood. The problem would be compounded if the blade is dull. 

You measure the entire blade, teeth and all, to find the width.

I get all of my blades from Woodcraft Bands, Inc. (not to be confused with Woodcraft). woodcraftbands.com



I make a lot of band saw boxes in just about every kind of wood you can think of. I use a 3/16", 10 TPI blade almost exclusively when I make them. I can cut a 6" thick block with this blade, and get no burning at all. 

Call the guys (Jim or John) at Woodcraft Bands and talk to them. They are great guys and know their business. Just tell them what you want to do, and they can tell you what blade you need. Just be prepared to talk when you call. Don't bother to order online. You'll get much faster results by calling. If you call early enough, they will ship the same day.


----------



## stacewb (Mar 7, 2012)

*bandsaw blade*

your blade is dull


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I had the same problem when i bought my bandsaw used. Get new blade. You might want to consider getting more than one blade. I have a 3/8" hook tooth 4 tpi for general cutting, and a 3/16" reggular tooth blade for tight curves.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Chris Curl said:


> I tried cutting a 3/4" oak dowel with my "new" band saw today, and it scorched the oak. It is actually an old BS, but it is new to me.
> 
> What did I do wrong ... move the oak too slow or too fast? Or might it mean the blade is no longer sharp and needs to be replaced? Or might it just be the wrong kind of blade for hard woods?
> 
> ...


Hi Chris - This may be of some help
Selecting Bandsaw Blade Width, Thickness and TPI


----------

